# Hi make-up lovers!



## TinaGreece (Jun 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say a big hello and hope to have fun here!


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Gm!


----------



## TinaGreece (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phillygirl* 
_Gm!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 hehehehe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Tina! Now you're a speacktra member!!!! You'll love this place! Now I have a greek fellow here too!!!! (((((Kisses))))))


----------



## lara (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome to sepcktra


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

*wave*


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome tina!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Janice (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome gorgeous! Glad to have you here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see you around the forum, I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome to Specktra


----------



## Dawn (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome.Glad to have you!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 15, 2006)

WELCOME TO SPECKTRA!! You're sooo gorgeous (assuming that's you in your icon!). I hope to see lots of FOTDs from ya chick!


----------

